# Scan after day 6 of stimms - is this normal?



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all

Would be v grateful for any views on results of today's scan. I'm pretty pleased with it but then wondered afterwards what 'normal' is ?

I've taken 6 days worth of 225iu gonal f (d/r with burserelin) and had scan today, I've got around 4 follicles on the left and 7 or 8 on the right. All are between 10 and 12mm. Nurse seemed happy but said 'everyone varies so much there's not really a rule of thumb'. So is this ok?

I can't really compare with my previous 2 cycles as first one was cancelled due to poor response and then last cycle I slightly overstim
med.  So I think my body's behaving this time but what's a 'good/normal' number of follicles/eggs?


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I am no expert but this sounds good.
On IUI I poor responded and needed higher doses on IVF, increasing all the time at each scan, so the fact that at day 8 your doing so well is a good thing. 
Once you get a few of them to 18 plus then they will tell you your set for EC, sounds like the dosages are right for you this time.


Sue


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Sue. Good luck to you for your next cycle x


----------



## nataliearchie (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone 
I'm new to this forum and have joined because after googling a topic earlier I came across this thread.
Hope you don't mind me hijacking it to get some advice/experience/feedback etc  
Just a couple of queries that I'm hoping someone could help me with?
I am currently on day 6 of stimming with Gonal F (75). I am on a short cycle and this is my 2nd ICSI. I am on such a small dosage because in my last ICSI (long cycle with Menopur) I was overstimulated with lots and lots of follicles but only 3 eggs collected.
Any how have been for a scan today and on my left ovary there was 3 follicles @14mm and lots below 10mm. On the right was 1 at 14mm and some very small ones. The nurse queried my dosage with the consultant but he has chosen not to increase it until he sees the scan results on Wednesday.
So really what I'm wondering is if you guys think those are decent sized follicles for the stage of the cycle and if anyone has produced good quality eggs from such a small follicle?
I really don't know if I'm worrying for nothing or not but I just feel so deflated after the scan  
Thanks 
Natalie xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Natalie,

Sounds like your doing well hun. As you have experienced having lots of follies doesnt necessarily mean that you get lots of eggs let alone mature ones.
Your response now seems good, of the 4 at 14mm they could be really good quality and just what you need. As long as they keep growing I doubt your dosage will be increased. It only takes 1 remember  
A few women on my buddy group have had low responses with even less follies and gone on to have to good fertilisation rates - pg results not yet in - so dont be disappointed or deflated.
Your doing really well, keep up the PMA and I bet you will be fine!  

  your way.

Why not join a buddy group you may find the support really helpful, I know I have.

All the best
Sue


----------



## nataliearchie (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Sue
Thank you for your post   you have really helped me to put the scan into perspective and realise that it is quality and not quantity. I guess I was just a bit shaken at so few. I think I was expecting them to say I had some whoppers as well   lol
Hopefully tomorrow they will tell me that they are heading in the right direction  
Thank you again and lots of luck with your cycle too xx
Natalie


----------

